# Faux tin ceiling system



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know of any "systems" .You just buy the panels that suit your tastes.No need for plywood.I would run some 1 x 2's to staple them to if I had a plaster ceiling.If your ceiling if flat and in good shape you could use mastic to attach them directly.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Most of the vinyl faux tin can be applied with adhesive...no fasteners required. If your surface is flat and not too rough, it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not just use real tin? They still make it here in my home town. Norman Sheet metal has used the same machines and dies since the 1880s.


----------

